# PC verliert Verbindung zu USB Geräten



## Micro_Cuts (2. Juli 2018)

*PC verliert Verbindung zu USB Geräten*

Mein PC verliert immer wieder die Verbindung zu meinen USB Geräten (Tastatur, Maus, Wlan Stick).

Ankündigen tut sich das meistens in dem die Geräte nicht mehr reagieren und es dauert ca 30 Sekunden bis mein Rechner die Meldung gibt das ein Gerät ausgesteckt und wieder eingesteckt wurde. Erst dachte ich das eines der Geräte das Problem ist und habe alle ausgetauscht. Problem bleibt trotzdem bestehen. Dann habe ich in der Energieverwaltung rumgespielt. USB Treiber is auch up to date.

Außerdem bekomme ich die Meldung im Sekundentakt wenn ich in vorne am Rechner ein Headset (audio und mikro eingang) einstecke. Hinten geht es.

Nun bin ich an nem Punkt wo ich nicht mehr weiter weiß. 

Was kann ich noch tun?


----------



## wuselsurfer (2. Juli 2018)

*AW: PC verliert Verbindung zu USB Geräten*



Micro_Cuts schrieb:


> Mein PC verliert immer wieder die Verbindung zu meinen USB Geräten (Tastatur, Maus, Wlan Stick).


Wie heißen Motherboard und Betriebssystem?


----------

